# Now I'm Worried!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Think i may have done a stupid thing!!

Just had a call (number witheld) from some guy with a very very heavy scouse accent ringing up to see if my car's still for sale. He states he's ringing on behalf of his brother & could THEY come & see the car tomorrow after 3pm.

He asks for my postcode which stupidly i gave him, however he did not ask for any other address details like the road name or house number :? I mentioned that did he not need the rest of the address & he answered saying their sat-nav could find my address from just the postcode :? .

Now my concerns are "THEY" coming which indicates more than one of them, coming when it would be going dark or dark already & just the general oddity of the conversation content & him not needing my full address.

I know i'll just have to wait & see what happens & not much i can do now. Can an actual address be tracked from just a postcode?? Glad i've got I-MOB on the car but worried i may be looking at trouble tomorrow.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Postcode and house number are uniquely identifying I think - maybe they are assuming once they are in the street, it's the one with the M5 in the drive?

PM me your postcode and I'll see if I can tell you where you live ;-)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

post code will get you very close to your house, try it on Google map and see :?

have some 'company' round tomorrow if your feeling uneasy.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Postcode and house number are uniquely identifying I think - maybe they are assuming once they are in the street, it's the one with the M5 in the drive?
> 
> PM me your postcode and I'll see if I can tell you where you live ;-)


I never gave them my house number, although just checked with some postcode site & our postcode which i did give them only covers 3 properties all of which are in our private gated close of just 3 houses which are set back down a drive about 100yds from the main road. Now my sat-nav which is BMW's 2006-01 does not register our close/road or postcode & most sat-navs only register the 1st 4 characters so i doubt they could even get close using the sat-nav method.

I'll of course keep the gates closed from 3PM onwards & keep my eyes peeled. The car is always in the garage which is behind the house so no chance of them identifying the car from the main road or even on our close.

It's stupid really, in hindsight i should have requested their contact number before i'd give out my postcode or accept their offer to come & view the car. I'll be sure to do that next time though.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Lot's of options in front of you here to help protect yourself Paul:

- If possible get a few mates round so you and your family are not alone.

- Ask to take a picture of the people when they arrive (stood next to the car too!). If they are genuine they will have no issue with you wanting to take a picture of their faces.

- Block the M5 in with Judiths car so it cant be driven off without moving another car. Unlock the M5 fully before they arrive, then put ALL the car keys somewhere safe inside the house. When they arrive, go outside to meet them before they ring the bell making sure you lock all your house doors behind you (leaving the keys indooors where they are so that there are no keys for them to use!). If they want to test drive, ask about how they are going to pay, then once you are happy that they are genuine buyers organise a test drive on a different day, ensuring they bring passports and proof of ID and insurance with them.

- Don't be tempted with them offering cash!

- If they are insistent on taking the car away there and then, it's tough, there is no secure way they could get the money to you there and then, so organise another day for them to come back.

- Always position yourself so they cannot grab you or anything, then if they do become overly shifty you can do a runner with your housekeys. Yes the M5 will be unlocked, but they wont be able to do f all with it.

For a car of that value you should take NO chances, and if they are genuine then they will understand all the above.

Good luck.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Play loud gansta rap and look hard. Offer them drugs and laydeez, and have a gimp tied up in your garage. Get some tattoos and wear a singlet to show yer pecs etc. Demand respect.

I'd just not be in. Then when they inevitably call, explain you had an urgent call and were unable to contact him. Re appoint on Saturday in daylight when it is busier. Get their full contact details.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Let 'em have it and claim on your GAP insurance. Less hassle than selling, and you'll get more than its worth.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

FYI the newer sat navs have 7 digit postcode recognition. Be careful as I know a few people who have been followed and had their cars forcably taken after a good shoeing - and for cars worth a lot less. On the other hand, most people are honest and you'll probably get a call asking what number house you are, etc.

H


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Lot's of options in front of you here to help protect yourself Paul:
> 
> - Ask to take a picture of the people when they arrive (stood next to the car too!). If they are genuine they will have no issue with you wanting to take a picture of their faces.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Lot's of options in front of you here to help protect yourself Paul:
> ...


Why's that funny?

It's a perfectly common practice these days when selling cars privately, and a hint that is punted around lots of car forums.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Lot's of options in front of you here to help protect yourself Paul:
> ...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

From reading your post, it appears that your concerns are solely based on the fact that he had a heavy scouse accent.

I can see your point.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Widget said:


> From reading your post, it appears that your concerns are solely based on the fact that he had a heavy scouse accent.
> 
> I can see your point.


He probably only wants the wheels. Good chance to get new tyres on the insurance Paul and not worry about where to buy them from...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't worry Paul here is a picture of the last three Guys to come and view my car.










:lol: :lol:

KMP Thats why i laughed it first thing that sprang to mind.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Lot's of options in front of you here to help protect yourself Paul:
> 
> - If possible get a few mates round so you and your family are not alone.
> 
> ...


Cheers Kev, all useful advice.

Given the time of day, extra bodies aint really an option as all local pals will be working. Our electric gates may now prove more useful than i thought as they're vary big, very secure, very solid & can close in 20secs so i can meet them quite a distance from the house & only open the gates if all seems genuine. I'll make sure Judith's car is positioned between my car/garage & an escape route to the main road. Excellent idea about the photos, that never crossed my mind but is defo a nugget.

The i-mob would also come in handy if they attempt to car-jack.

Cheers everyone (except Tim, although your GAP idea is quite a good one as i'd get an extra Â£4.5K :lol: )


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> [Now my sat-nav which is BMW's 2006-01 does not register our close/road or postcode & most sat-navs only register the 1st 4 characters so i doubt they could even get close using the sat-nav method.


Obviously there is no chance they'll multimap / Google Earth / Microsoft Live it before they leave home...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> From reading your post, it appears that your concerns are solely based on the fact that he had a heavy scouse accent.
> 
> I can see your point.


That was a factor, but plenty of people with money around Merseyside, it was more the accent along with the direct approach & speed of the conversation. They asked me nothing about the car, just "is it still for sale?" "can we come & view it after 3pm tomorrow?" & "what's your postcode?".

The other calls i've had from private buyers & even traders have lasted over 10mins with them wanting lots of detail about the car which i'd expect when looking to spend that kind of cash.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Paul,
If there was anything at all sinister about this, wouldn't the guy have asked just for your address, and not mentioned that he was coming with his brother?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > [Now my sat-nav which is BMW's 2006-01 does not register our close/road or postcode & most sat-navs only register the 1st 4 characters so i doubt they could even get close using the sat-nav method.
> ...


They could do any of the above. The development of 3 houses one of which is ours are not on Google, just a field & i doubt they'd suss from that. Not much i can do now other than make sure i'm well prepared tomorrow, if they turn up.

Huge lessons learnt for the future though & Kev's advice will help greatly.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Unlikely, but lets hope they don't read the forum as you've given away the car's security secrets too....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Unlikely, but lets hope they don't read the forum as you've given away the car's security secrets too....


That's fine & i hope they have read this as it's a far greater deterant than any other security device. I can activate & imobilise the car remotely within seconds so let them have a go at getting round that feature along with the panic button hidden in the car. 

Would not really matter as i think the i-mob is detailed in the car's spec in the advert so assuming they've read that they'll know about it already.

I've got the plan fully mapped out now in my head (thanks again Kev) so am now not as worried as i was. Fingers crossed.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> Hi Paul,
> If there was anything at all sinister about this, wouldn't the guy have asked just for your address, and not mentioned that he was coming with his brother?


That's what i'd have thought, however Clive's point rings true about them narrowing down my address & as i've given them my postcode, perhaps they'll just now be casing the area as they now pretty much know where an M5 is. The caller only asked if it was still for sale, could they view & what's my postcode. Perhaps they'll eyeball for a day or so & then make their move.

I bloody hope not but you just never know.

His exact statement was that he was calling on behalf of his brother, i'm now not 100% sure whether he said he or we when he asked about viewing the car tomorrow.

Had a feeling it was a daft idea putting the car up on AutoTrader in the 1st place, as it must be a magnet for some dodgy folk.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If you don't want to be getting involved with scousers, and you should never trust a scouser, why on earth did you buy a house in Skelmersdale?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> If you don't want to be getting involved with scousers, and you should never trust a scouser, why on earth did you buy a house in Skelmersdale?


I'm sure he feels at home


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> If you don't want to be getting involved with scousers, and you should never trust a scouser, why on earth did you buy a house in Skelmersdale?


Skelmersdale?? what on earth gave you that idea??

I live a good 10+miles from Skelmersdale. I'm not even in the same County. We live in West Lancashire 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Of course mate, nowhere near Skelmersdale.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So will you still wear the singlet?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd start being wary from now. Why wait until 3pm tomorrow? :?

Maybe, if sinnister, they're throwing you off guard for the time being so that you're geared for tomorrow and they'll hit sooner.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> I'd start being wary from now. Why wait until 3pm tomorrow? :?
> 
> Maybe, if sinnister, they're throwing you off guard for the time being so that you're geared for tomorrow and they'll hit sooner.


I'm just picturing those 2 northern monkeys from Lock Stock... :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > I'd start being wary from now. Why wait until 3pm tomorrow? :?
> ...


Lenny: I hate these f***ing southern fairies!

H


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Go to a local club, hire a couple off Doormen for the day...Ask them to pose as car washers or gardeners or just your buds whilst they are there.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm just picturing those 2 northern monkeys from Lock Stock... :lol:


What do we know about antiques?

We rob post offices and steal cars.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > I'd start being wary from now. Why wait until 3pm tomorrow? :?
> ...


I hope it's them. They seem like really nice people.

Why am i feeling that this may be a wind up?? Anything to do with you Carl :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

From now on mate when people want to view the car, or any car you're selling privately, arrange to meet them in a public location, like a supermarket car park, which has got CCTV.

Another favourite scam is people coming to your house to view the car with no intention of buying it, but they get to have a good recce of your house and come back later to break in. (sorry to cheer you up even more)

If you're genuinely worried about this phone call change your routines, so you're not leaving for work the same time evey day, putting the car away at the same time etc etc, and be switched on when people come to your house. A sign on the gate saying 'CCTV remote recording' wouldn't go amiss either :wink:

Oh, and if it is a wind up by one of your mates, chin the t%&t!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To be honest, selling any car worth that amount has its risks. Cars are easy to steal and when they're worth as much as yours, then it's easy money.

My only advice would be to not try and stop them if it happens. Given that you've had someone break into your house before to TWOC your TT, then I'm sure you understand that many people will stop at nothing to steal nice cars.

Of course there's no reason to suspect that they're going to nick it just because they're scousers - that would be tantamount to racism if you said it about a Nigerian for example. :?

But do all the usual safety checks - licence and full insurance details - before you let them drive the car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers,

Got my plan formulated & all advice has been taken.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

How about ringing plod just say you are worried and can they do a drive by if some one in the area you pay your council tax. If any think untoward happens you can at least say I did ask for your help. Any way I hope its all fine for you :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Alternatively when they arrive rock from foot to foot with a wild look in your eyes, and foam at the mouth a bit when you talk.

If you can get your hands on a butchers apron covered in blood wear that as well, and open the door holding a shovel. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Anything to do with you Carl :wink:


Never, ever, associate me with scousers. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul

Put your old watch on too, leave the nice new one safely inside.

And find an old medicine bottle, make a label up saying 'Polonium-210' and have that in your hands when dealing with them - maybe toss it gently from hand to hand as you are speaking to them.

Hope your fears are unfounded and its an Everton or Liverpool player ready to hand over a weeks wages.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Anything to do with you Carl :wink:
> ...


Hit a nerve?? :lol:

Was just that you've no idea where i live so curious you picked somewhere not a million miles away from me. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It's now 4PM & no sign of the Merseyside Mafia yet :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We are all waiting with baited breath. Keep us informed :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> It's now 4PM & no sign of the Merseyside Mafia yet :roll:


It is only just getting dark though. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Hit a nerve?? :lol:
> 
> Was just that you've no idea where i live so curious you picked somewhere not a million miles away from me. :wink:


Well it's not true that I have no idea where you live, since you've told us numerous times over the years about your massive house in West Lancashire :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Hit a nerve?? :lol:
> ...


Carl, where have i ever said "my massive house"?? Not sure i've ever even spoken in detail about my house, kitchen, bathrooms or even the garden. I do live in West Lancashire which is a fairly large county.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You told me once in a pub near Maidenhead approx where it was you live. I remember because my dad used to work in Parbold, so I know the area a little bit.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> You told me once in a pub near Maidenhead approx where it was you live. I remember because my dad used to work in Parbold, so I know the area a little bit.


Carl, how long ago was that?? Not even sure i lived where i do now when we spoke in the pub. Only lived in current home since July 2004.

I here in the Ownership Strategies thread that YOU have a huge house (although it was not you who said that) :wink: :wink:

Stay where you are & let the train take the strain.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> It's now 4PM & no sign of the Merseyside Mafia yet :roll:


Just a mo whose that at your door [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > It's now 4PM & no sign of the Merseyside Mafia yet :roll:
> ...


Still no-one called. Must have been a crank call, wind-up or they can't find the house. Either way a result i'm pleased with.

Will be wary for the next few days just in case it is all a play to steal the car 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Posted this before but get one of these


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Now that the time has been and gone, just keep an eye out for anything unfamiliar. Cars doing drive bys, the same bloke walking past the house not reading his paper. They could both be recceing you, if they plan to jack your car, you're most vulnerable getting in and out, also check for anything unusual under the car and vary your route to and from work. Always keep a clean, dry pair of socks and put wet clothes in the bottom of your sleeping bag, check your boots for scorpions and keep your rifle handy


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

And, while we're giving tips out, never play leapfrog with a unicorn. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i just leave the missus in the car :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

It is the x2 guys on the left


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

My sister is going through exactly the same problem at the moment, people ringing up for the car and not turning up when they say they will.

This is exactly why I would rather trade a car in and take the hit, I dont think its worth the aggro/worry anymore!


----------

